
Sold to the highest bidder - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/22/sold-to-the-highest-bidder/
======
palish
"My advice to entrepreneurs is simple, and that is to focus on building
products that customers are willing to pay for."

He could have replaced the entire article with that.

~~~
gyro_robo
I think he has more good info than just _that_. What do you do once you HAVE
assets people will pay for?

"Never sell your company for shares in a VC backed startup, there are just too
many ways you can end up playing the role of Rube Suckerman in that story."

